
The Formal Design Model of an Automatic Teller Machine (ATM) [pdf] - christianbryant
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Yingxu_Wang/publication/220636950_The_Formal_Design_Model_of_an_Automatic_Teller_Machine_ATM/links/004635205604ed075a000000.pdf
======
christianbryant
The Alice malware attacks is a good example of a need for more formal ATM
software design toward a more secure firmware/OS package.

